# Some experience going through Pennsylvania



## Ravenhood (Nov 10, 2012)

Just thought I´d share some info. Going through Pennsylvania (Erie, to Meadville to Pittsburg in general) has been pretty damn decent, considering I hear the cops could give us trouble on the interstate. Hitching out of Erie seemed difficult at first so we skipped the 79 and decided to go for the 99 which was nearby (near a McDonalds and Moe´s Grill) - Easy spot to get to and decent hitching spot in general. Got a ride in minutes.

Those picking us up and just strangers in general at gas stations (whether at city limits or convenience stores in bum fuck nowhere hickville) have been incredibly generous with us (food galore, drinks, cash, misc hiking equipment, even a frikkin fancy hotel room!). Hitching down the 19 has been nice, especially for the obvious lack of pesky cops. Pretty scenery. Just got to Pittsburg though and I hear it´s a bitch to get out of. We were planning on just bussing it to Morgantown in West Virginia but Megabus only accepts credit card payments, which we don´t got, and what used to be no problem - they say we´d have to pay double for our guitars to come on as carry-on. Well damn. This should be interesting to say the least.

I´ll post about getting out of Pittsburg when I get the chance. Feel free to add your own experiences through this state.


----------



## urbanflow (Nov 10, 2012)

i made my way across the state via two different trains. i should have been spotted while i woke up in my bivy and looked over some bushes at the road. right as i did this a cop drove by and had a clear shot of my shoulders and head as i looked at the road. 

other than that i got stopped walking on a road in pittsburgh that wasnt a public road but, one for the transit authority or some shit. cops rolled up, swiped the ID and told me i was trespassing and to be on my way. funny thing was it was 9:30 am, broad daylight and in plain view of the direction they came from i had hopped off a freight like a noob. they bought my story about hitch hiking and how i came to be on that road by me saying "idk man, im not familiar with the area".


----------



## Circles (Nov 11, 2012)

hey yea iam from P.A. catch out all the time go to philly good money and u can hop out there are kids there now chilling fucking its not that bad trying to hich but the cops are dick heads, some times fucking if u make to pitssburg there are kids there as we speak they are headed west thow but they will be able to hook u up with some info and were to hop out at. thats all for now fill free to get back at me and if u come to philly i can hook u up wit the hop out spots from philly.


----------

